# Limp in back leg



## goldenboy2010

About 2 weeks ago we noticed Cooper with a slight limp when he would get up from lying down. But then it would go away for a few days and then come back. In the past week we had to bribe him to get up the stairs. We thought he just lost confidence in himself because of this limp so that is why we didn't think it warranted a vet visit. Now on the weekend, the limp has gotten worse after getting up. He doesn't want to attempt the stairs up or down so we now have him upstairs. 

Once he is walking around it is fine. He still plays and he is fine on walks. He doesn't whimper either. It seems like when he puts pressure on his right back leg when standing up from lying/sitting or going up the stairs, that it is uncomfortable. 

Any ideas as to what this could be? I have felt and examined his leg and paw and he doesn't seem to mind when I touch him. We are calling tomorrow to make a vet appt. Hope it is nothing serious, he's only 9 months.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Could be a minor sprain but since it hasn't gone away and has gotten worse the vet visit is in order. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Vet*

Best for the vet to look at it. It's possible he sprained it.
Please let us know what they say.


----------



## nixietink

Maybe Pano (growing pains)?

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Megora

Since it's lasted longer than a week.... definitely take to the vet. 

Is it just one leg that he's favoring? At his age it could be pano, but I always thought it switches legs....

I hate to ask this, but have you noticed any symptoms of hip dysplasia previous to this? <- I'm not saying it's hip dysplasia. It could definitely be a bump or sprain that's not healing. This comes from dealing with my horse who has ligament issues time and again, and it does take at least a month to three months of stall rest and hand walking only to heal completely. With our previous golden (Sammy) who repeatedly pulled muscles in his back legs during his life, we stopped walking him for a couple weeks at least until he was completely sound.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Dogs generally do not whimper or fuss if they have injured their leg. In fact, a dog with a torn ACl will still chase squirrels 3 legged. They do not feel sorry for themselves like we do. If it hurts, they limp. If he is no better and it sounds like possibly worse, he needs to be seen. Injury vs something else needs to be ruled out. A veterinarian needs to palpate the leg and figure out where it hurts.


----------



## 3 goldens

It could be any number of things. When my golden girl kaycee started limping off and on, rear leg---luxating patella and had to have knee surgery at 16 months, then 14 months later had to have her other knee operated on.

It could be sprain, could be in hip or knee. Reckon the vet is the only one that can rell you what the problem is. I wish you and your fur kid the best of luck for something simple and easy to fix.


----------



## goldenboy2010

He is going to the vet tomorrow. Hopefully it is just a sprain. He wasn't limping today at all apparently. 

I am out west for work so I won't even be at the appt. Wish I could be there for him. 

Will let you know what happened.


----------



## cprcheetah

It could be a few things, sprain or strain or a torn cruciate. I hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## goldenboy2010

Vet couldn't find anything wrong. He ordered 3 weeks of short walks, no stairs, no horseplay. Does he know this is a puppy???  It will be hard to slow down this guy.

He also gave us some natural anti-inflammatory to give him called Sasha's Blend.


----------



## 3 goldens

well, i am glad that you guy is doing well. it probabl was some kind of strain and has healed, or healing.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

goldenboy2010 said:


> Vet couldn't find anything wrong. He ordered 3 weeks of short walks, no stairs, no horseplay. Does he know this is a puppy???  It will be hard to slow down this guy.
> 
> He also gave us some natural anti-inflammatory to give him called Sasha's Blend.


Glad the vet doesn't think it's anything serious. Yes, it's hard to slow down a puppy... you might have to confine him to an x-pen or crate if he wants to rip and tear around the house, and keep him on leash for potty trips for the next 10 days or so. It's a pain, but better for the pup in the long run.


----------



## goldenboy2010

Cooper's limp has gotten much worse. He can't even walk normally anymore and he seems to be getting depressed. Going to get x-rays tomorrow. If he requires surgery, should I be getting a second opinion before I agree to anything? Should a specialist be looking at his x-rays or just a standard vet?

I hope it is only Pano and he can get over it with time. Both his parents were cleared from hip dyplasia. Is there a chance he could have it still? He has the symptoms of both of these - he struggles the most when he rises from sitting or sleeping. He can't do steps. 

He has been through so much already as I wrote in another post below, I don't understand why. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/93485-coopers-curse-continues.html


----------



## Maxs Mom

Doesn't sound like Pano to me but I am no expert. If he is worse it most likely is something like his patella or CCL. In my opinion, you need to see an orthopedic specialist. Having dealt with orthopedic issues, and gone through surgeries, you want the best you can find for your dog. If you live in the vacinity of a good teaching hospital you can get expert care, and a small reduction in the cost. The students replace paid techs. 

If your dog comes from 3 generations of excellent hip clearances, yes your dog can still get HD. Your chances are much slighter but it can happen. This does not sound like HD. Teddi had severe HD, she was not limping as you described, it was more of a reduction in quality of life, as well as movement. She had days of limping and days of running, which she often would regret later. 

Good luck... I am not sure I have seen your other post... I will go look at it. Please let us know what the dx is.


----------



## fostermom

I would ask the vet to go ahead and do a full thyroid panel. Before Jasper was diagnosed, he had limping, stiffness and difficulty rising from a lying down position. I literally would have to help him up in the mornings. I would ask them to run a tick panel on him, too.


----------



## doggymom

This sounds exactly what we're going through with our girl, Kassie. However, she is 11 and does have some arthritis. Going to pursue acupuncture and/or chiropractic care. Don't want to put the girl through surgery at her age. The vet did tell us she had some osteoarthritis in her right hip, which is the one she is favoring. Let us know how you come out and I will do the same.

Charlotte & Kassie


----------

